# Sargent report 9-19-15



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got to the beach around 11:30 this morning to fish the outgoing tide, the only problem was I looked at the wrong tide chart last night and I only got to fish the last hour of the tide, no one to blame but myself. Started throwing the cast net to get some bait and no mullet to be found, finally waded out to the second gut and found plenty of mullet, but it's hard throwing a cast net in chest deep water with waves crashing into you. After filling my bait box with Grade A+ Top Choice red bait, I finally got some lines in the water. We caught bull reds and small shark for about a hour than it just died. By 2:00 the east wind started kicking and made a strong rip current that was loading my lines down with trash, so at 3:00 I decided to call it a day.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Good report and good to see you back in action. Thanks .


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Hoss reds Chum


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Niiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## MajorE40 (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks like a great day. Awesome fish.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice John. I'll be down there when it gets a little cooler.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll be heading back down there in the morning if anyone wants to tag along. I can't find anyone to go and I don't like fishing by myself. I have all the gear and a cooler full of bait, I just need someone to reel in fish.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I couldn't find anyone to go with me today so I went by my self. Caught bull reds, slot reds, black drum, small shark, and gafftop. I didn't get any pictures for the first hour or so because I didn't have anyone with me to take them. So I started playing with my camera and found out how to use the time delay self picture taking function. I put a ice chest on my tail gate and put the camera on top of that, worked good after I figured it out.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> I couldn't find anyone to go with me today so I went by my self. Caught bull reds, slot reds, black drum, small shark, and gafftop. I didn't get any pictures for the first hour or so because I didn't have anyone with me to take them. So I started playing with my camera and found out how to use the time delay self picture taking function. I put a ice chest on my tail gate and put the camera on top of that, worked good after I figured it out.


Man, I wish I lived closer, I would have helped ya out. I've never been able to catch the redfish run. Was in school then military kept me away. I'll be down there next weekend hopefully they will still be there. Been showing your pics off to my buddies getting them hyped up lol. Great catches.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy A. (Jul 6, 2009)

I was heading down to the cut when you were releasing one in the surf and wasn't sure if it was you or not. I should have stopped! 

We were down there all weekend!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Randy A. said:


> I was heading down to the cut when you were releasing one in the surf and wasn't sure if it was you or not. I should have stopped!
> 
> We were down there all weekend!


I wish you would have stopped, I could have used the help. They were still biting when I left, I was just to tired to catch anymore. Feel free to stop anytime you see me, I'm usually on fish.


----------



## Randy A. (Jul 6, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> I wish you would have stopped, I could have used the help. They were still biting when I left, I was just to tired to catch anymore. Feel free to stop anytime you see me, I'm usually on fish.


Awesome! Next time we're down. I will!


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Where do you get your tide info from?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Great report as always Sharkchum!!!!! sometimes it is nice to just be by yourself also... hope to meet you at the fall beach gathering this year!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

mike flores said:


> Where do you get your tide info from?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 I use the tides for Freeport Harbor, they are spot on for Sargent beach. If your after reds, look for spots with shell and clay and fish the outgoing tide. As the falling tide pulls the water out of the first gut, it takes the mullet with it and the reds stack up in the second gut to ambush them.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

I appreciate it man!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Well be on the matagorda side, fishing the land cut

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I shouldn't read your reports and look at the pictures until my blood pressure pill kicks in.Fantastic! My wife bought a telescoping stick that hooks on to your phone or camera and it worked great when we went to Colorado with one of the grandaughters.We all three were in the pics without having to have anyone take the pic.I think it's called a Selfy Stick.I'll buy and mail you one if it'll keep the pictures coming.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches! Glad you put your shirt on!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet catches! Glad you put your shirt on!


I remembered the rule's."Please DO NOT submit pictures of top less fishermen. (Men, Women or Child) Your entry will not be accepted." But you didn't say anything about bottoms, I may go "Commando" next time. Lol


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

*beach*

sweet! I'm trying to get my fam back to the beach 1 last time for the summer/year. uh....might wanna tell the young'uns to grab them sharks behind the head. I've seen them twist around and take chunks outta folks. hate to see them get bit.


----------

